# SA weeks and exchange companies other than RCI



## jjd (Jun 23, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience exchanging their SA week with an exchange company other than RCI?  If so, do you feel that the company is a viable alternative to RCI?


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 23, 2005)

No experience with depositing SA with independent exchange companies, but I know DAE takes them, SFX does not, and Platinum Interchange lists several major SA regions as exchange destinations availible through them, so it appears they take SA.


----------

